# Rayman 449



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray.
Could you share with us how this intersting blower was made?
What drill are you using etc.








http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Dual_Rotary_Snowblower_Test_Video_1_150kbs.wmv


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray 
uses that to cool himself off when hes out sun bathing in his MTH speedos. 
BTY MTH is 10% smaller


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/28/2008 10:10 AM "BTY MTH is 10% smaller"

Yeah, but 80% better, he he, ehhhhhhhh, oh boy, not me (Joe).
4449 support staff


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That looks totally _awesome!!!_ One question though: how will you get it through tunnels and cuts? It looks a tad bit wide....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

But you can make Knackwurst with it in the off season.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's not a snow blower, it a tunnel borer! 

Greg


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW - Hopefully there are no Acorns in the way.. 

I couldnt believe how it spooled up like a turbine! 

What are you using for the blade? I have to repair one for a friend and I was planning on making a durable aluminim one but these seem nice.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Ray hasn't been on in a little while =( RAY I GOT DCS FOR CHRISTMAS!!!! =D

-Will


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL Too funny. 

This is the information I have posted on my website. http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Rotary_snow_plow.htm You can find it through the Locomotives link on my homepage.

The motors are from Ryobi 9.6v drills. The rest of the info is there as to exactly where I ordered the impellers and the part number. They are actually vacuum cleaner impellers and these are off a Eureka.

I built it before I had a lathe so I used bolts for the shafts which aren't perfectly straight. 

It is a bit wide but that was actually the intent was to be able to clear a wider path. Fortunately I don't have any tunnels or cuts. 

Unfortunately, the two times I've really tested it I either 1) didn't have enough motive power to push it or 2) was fighting a layer of ice on the layout which is what kept stalling the consist in the second series of videos on the main layout. 

I think the best application in deeper snow would be to use a single rotary first then follow up with the dual to finish the job. Not sure if I will build a single rotary or not. I really like the ones I've seen in action.

Let me know if you need more information. 

That's great Will! Do you have an MTH eninge to start messing around with it?


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/28/2008 10:10 AM
Ray 
uses that to cool himself off when hes out sun bathing in his MTH speedos. 
BTY MTH is 10% smaller



Believe it or not they really do keep you cool in the summer. I still prefer it to your summertime portable fan, but to each his own.












Of course we all know yours is battery powered.


Raymond


----------



## ArticulatedAl (Mar 16, 2008)

Nawww I don't see a battery pack so I think you could be wrong ray......... = )


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is 'Bunny On-board', look really close in the background...











Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was disappointed I couldn't make it to the Battery Steam-up this year too, I hear they rented a big balloon and everything.












Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 01/01/2009 1:32 PM
I was disappointed I couldn't make it to the Battery Steam-up this year too, I hear they rented a big balloon to help guide folks to the house when they got close.












Raymond



OOOOOOOOOOOOO SNAP....Ray that was funny!!!! im still laughing.. he he he


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Ray, Oh man that's Hilarious ! Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

ROFLMFAO...


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

HAHA!!! They keep going and going and going (so long as you recharge them and recharge them and recharge them) Bridgewerks 25 TDR FTW!!!


----------

